
Rust Collections Case Study: BTreeMap (2015) - bjourne
http://cglab.ca/~abeinges/blah/rust-btree-case/
======
steveklabnik
Brief note, this is from a while ago. I haven't read it recently, but it may
or may not be fully accurate with current rust.

That said, Gankro did a ton of work on our collections, so it's very worth
reading regardless of that unceartanty on my part.

~~~
Gankro
It's been a long time since I wrote it; iirc it's a fair bit out of date, and
is missing key insights (the speed benefit of maintaining parent pointers
being the major one).

~~~
exDM69
> the speed benefit of maintaining parent pointers being the major one

Could you elaborate a bit on this now that you've mentioned it?

